# [Irish NR] 6x6 Ciarán Beahan 2:07.97 single!



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 4, 2014)

[youtubehd]jNV4N_IrkCc[/youtubehd]

Lol, Callum your cube is soooooooooo bad! But it's still better than mine!

I never thought that I'd get these solves, and as it turns out they're better than the UK NR's!

Sub 2 is just on the horizon now! If I get a good cube.


----------



## Randomno (Nov 4, 2014)

Meh only 20th in the world, get sub 1.


----------



## imvelox (Nov 4, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## PeelingStickers (Nov 4, 2014)

zomg the L4E
zomg the 3x3

zomg


----------



## Hssandwich (Nov 4, 2014)

Pfft, you just peel the stickers off


----------



## scottishcuber (Nov 4, 2014)

Your left handed turning during edges is really cool. 

Btw I just got a 2:12 with 5s u perm and later a 2:09 with OLL parity...****'s about to go down Ciaran.


----------



## mark49152 (Nov 4, 2014)

Great solve. This and the 7x7 vid are two of the best solve videos I've seen. I've watched both several times. It's the angle - it's so cool watching over the shoulder, closer to the cuber's viewpoint, rather than from opposite. So much more of the technique is visible.


----------



## CiaranBeahan (Nov 4, 2014)

1st of all, I don't peel the stickers off(That's Callum  )

2nd of all, I agree that getting the view over the competitors shoulder is the best angle

3rd of all, feeling over confident there Sameer? When I mod my 6x6 you'll get to see how **** goes down in Ireland.


----------



## Mollerz (Nov 5, 2014)

Adding to the over the shoulder business, over the right shoulder is superior to left in my opinion. But any over the shoulder is better than none!

Awesome solves, your TPS is so smooth, I wish for turning accuracy like that.


----------

